# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Οδοιπορικό στη Σαρδηνία

## Appia_1978

Ο γάμος ενός καλού παλιού μου φίλου, με οδήγησε το περασμένο Σαββατοκύριακο στην όμορφη Σαρδηνία. 
Βεβαίως, άρπαξα αμέσως την ευκαιρία και εμπλούτισα τη συλλογή μου, με ορισμένα νέα όμορφα και μη, καράβια  :Very Happy: 

Δυο λόγια και για το νησί. Βασικά είναι όμορφο, τυπικά μεσογειακό, νησί. Δυστυχώς, είναι όμως πολύ βρώμικο νησί!!! Χειρότερα από τη χειρότερη κατάσταση που έχετε δει στην Ελλάδα ... Εάν πάτε, θα σας συνιστούσα το Βορειοανατολικό τμήμα, γύρω από την Olbia. Είναι πιο περιποιημένο και καθαρό.

Ας αρχίσουμε όμωε με τις φωτογραφίες  :Wink: 

1. Portovesme

Ένα μικρό λιμανάκι στα Νοτιοδυτικά του νησιού. Από εδώ, η θυγατρική της κρατικής Tirrenia, Saremar, εκτελεί δρομολόγια για το νησί Carloforte. Στο Carloforte, οι κάτοικοι είναι πρώην Γενοβέζοι άποικοι και η διάλεκτός τους είναι τόσο διαφορετική από την ντόπια της Σαρδινίας, που αδυνατούν να μιλήσουν με τους υπόλοιπους σε γλώσσα άλλη εκτός από τα Ιταλικά!

Το Vesta αναχωρεί για το Carloforte. 

Portovesme_1.jpg

Το Sibilla φθάνει στο Portovesme.

Portovesme_2.jpg

Το βραδάκι πήγαμε για φάγητο στο Cagliari, όπου και συνάντησα το Nomentana και το Toscana. Το Nomentana αναχωρούσε αργότερα για Civitavecchia και το Toscana για το Palermo.

Cagliari_1.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Την άλλη αποφασίσαμε (αποφάσισα  :Wink: ) να πάμε μια βόλτα στα Βόρεια του νησιού, για να απολαύσουμε λίγο τη φύση (για να βγάλουμε φωτογραφίες από πλοία :mrgreen :Smile: .

Πρώτη στάση στο Porto Torres. Το λιμάνι αυτό στα Βορειοδυτικά του νησιού, εδώ και λίγα χρόνια έχει πάρει την άνω βόλτα ακτοπλοϊκά! Νέες συνδέσεις με τη Γαλλία και ενδιάμεση στάση στο Prestige-δρομολόγιο του φίλου μας Grimaldi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  για τη Βαρκελώνη. 

Το Cruise Barcelona επιστρέφει από τη Βαρκελώνη με 1 ώρα καθυστέρηση. Καθαρά προσωπικά πρέπει να ομολογήσω, ότι το πλοίο δε μου άρεσε ... Δε διαθέτει καθόλου μεσογειακή φινέτσα, είναι σαν ένα ξένο σώμα στα όμορφα νερά μας και ήταν αρκετά βρώμικο απέξω, για το νεαρό της ηλικίας του.

Porto Torres_1.jpg

Στο παλιό λιμάνι ξεκουραζότανε το Fantastic της GNV παρέα με το Bithia της Tirrenia. Και τα δύο είχαν φτάσει το πρωί από τη Γένοβα και θα αναχωρούσαν μαζί το βράδυ ξανά για εκεί.

Porto Torres_2.jpg

Porto Torres_3.jpg

Από το Porto Torres φτάσαμε κατά το μεσημεράκι στην Olbia. Εδώ θα εκπληρωνόταν ο απώτερος σκοπός του ταξιδιού, το ξανασμίξιμο με το τέως Ariadne Palace, στο οποίο κάποτε πέρασα 7 επιπλέον ώρες έξω από τη Βενετία, λόγω ομίχλης  :Wink: 

Πρώτα όμως, μπήκε στο λιμάνι του Golfo Aranci, αρκετά χιλιόμετρα μακριά μας, το Mega Express 1, προερχόμενο από το Livorno. Μετά από μία ώρα, θα ξαναέφευγε για εκεί.

Golfo Aranci_1.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και επιτέλους έφθασε η πολυπόθητη στιγμή :mrgreen:

Το νυν Moby Tommy ξεπροβάλει δειλά δειλά στον ορίζοντα.

Olbia_1.jpg

Έρχεται από το Livorno και μετά από 1,5 ώρα θα ξαναφύγει για εκεί.

Εδώ μου παίζει κρυφτό  :Wink: 

Olbia_2.jpg

Μια γενικότερη άποψη της εισόδου του λιμανιού της Olbia. Το μέρος είναι καταπληκτικό για μπάνιο και φωτογράφηση!!!

Olbia_3.jpg

Και να το επιτέλους και από κοντά!

Olbia_4.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Στο λιμάνι της Olbia, βρισκόταν ήδη το Sharden της Tirrenia (δρομολόγιο: Civitavecchia-Olbia-Civitavecchia) και το Ocean Countess (Civitavecchia-Mahon).

Olbia_5.jpg

Olbia_6.jpg

Και τέλος, μια πανοραμική άποψη του λιμανιού. 

Olbia_7.jpg

Από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά:

Ocean Countess (Quail Cruises)
Sharden (Tirrenia)
Maria Grazia On (Moby Lines Cargo -> Piombino-Olbia-Piombino)
Moby Aki (Moby Lines -> Livorno-Olbia-Livorno)
Strada Corsa (Stradevlue ->Livorno-Olbia-Livorno)
SNAV Lazio (SNAV -> Civitavecchia-Olbia-Civitavecchia)
Aries (Tirrenia -> παροπλισμένο)
Delfino Grigio (Armatori Sardi -> Livorno-Olbia-Livorno)
Giuseppe Sa (Moby Lines Cargo -> Livorno-Olbia-Livorno)

Ελπίζω, να χαρείτε το διάβασμα τουλάχιστον όσο χάρηκα εγώ το ταξίδι  :Wink: 
Όπως βλέπετε, η Σαρδηνία έχει μεγάλη ποικιλία από πλοία και ακτοπλοϊκές συνδέσεις να προσφέρει και σίγουρα αξίζει, παρά τα όποια ελαττώματα, ένα ταξίδι σε αυτήν!

----------


## Νικόλας

φιλε Appia απλά *ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ !!*

----------


## Notis

Θαυμάσιο ναυτικό ραπόρτο απο το μεγάλο αυτό νησί της Ιταλίας.
Απολαυστικές οι φωτογραφίες, μία προς μία...
Πραγματικά μεγάλος ο αριθμός των πλοίων που πιάνουν στη Σαρδηνία...
Και αρκετά αξιοπρεπή...
Σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας τις υπέροχες αυτές λήψεις..
Μιά απορία μου έμεινε.
Αγούδημο δεν έχουν στην Ιταλία, άραγε;

----------


## Tsikalos

Μην ξεχνάμε όρι είναι το 2ο μεγαλύτερο νησί της μιεσογείου μετά τη Σικελία. ¶ρα λογικό είναι να χει αξιοπρεπή πλοία Είναι περίπου 3 φορές μεγαλύτερο από την Κρήτη.

----------


## .voyager

> Ελπίζω, να χαρείτε το διάβασμα τουλάχιστον όσο χάρηκα εγώ το ταξίδι 
> Όπως βλέπετε, η Σαρδηνία έχει μεγάλη ποικιλία από πλοία και ακτοπλοϊκές συνδέσεις να προσφέρει και σίγουρα αξίζει, παρά τα όποια ελαττώματα, ένα ταξίδι σε αυτήν!


Τρομερά πλοία, Appia. Eγώ σκεφτόμουν να κάνω το ταξίδι από Civitavecchia για Olbia. Με τις φώτος σου "ψήθηκα" περισσότερο και αν πείσω την παρέα μου εδώ (Ρώμη), θα πάμε την Τετάρτη  :Wink: 
Aν και το οδοιπορικό σου πρέπει να έγινε το καλοκαίρι που έχει διπλά δρομολόγια. Τώρα δεν έχει κατάλους στο φως της μέρας  :Sad: 
Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε μου, το ταξίδι έγινε τις τελευταίες ημέρες του Σεπτέμβρη  :Wink: 
Απλώς είχα τύχη με τον καιρό!  :Very Happy: 




> Τρομερά πλοία, Appia. Eγώ σκεφτόμουν να κάνω το ταξίδι από Civitavecchia για Olbia. Με τις φώτος σου "ψήθηκα" περισσότερο και αν πείσω την παρέα μου εδώ (Ρώμη), θα πάμε την Τετάρτη 
> Aν και το οδοιπορικό σου πρέπει να έγινε το καλοκαίρι που έχει διπλά δρομολόγια. Τώρα δεν έχει κατάλους στο φως της μέρας 
> Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Tasos@@@

*Μόλις το είδα το συγκεκριμένο!!!
ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΑ Μάρκο από αυτά τα λίγα που πραγματικά αξίζουν!!
Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!!
*

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!!!

----------

